
A program should be able to open its own files on Linux - ashitlerferad
http://people.skolelinux.org/pere/blog/A_program_should_be_able_to_open_its_own_files_on_Linux.html
======
girzel
A program should be able to open its own files, and Firefox should _not_ be
able to claim it can open all files under the sun, then maintain its own
mimetype-to-application database.

Rant++

